# question about museums



## pbfoot (Feb 2, 2011)

I see many these guys that stick models together live close to real museums with real aircraft , how come they don't visit and show pics of these real aircraft or better yet volunteer and keep the real ones going.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 2, 2011)

Maybe we should have a thread on this. I live 45 minutes away from the Bomber Command Museum in Nanton and have posted many pics of their Lanc and Bollingbroke. I'd love to help fix up the Lanc there but the volunteer nights are Tuesdays and 90minutes on the road in the dead of winter on a Tuesday night keeps me from it.

I have family in Ontario and, when I reire in a few years, hope to move back and live close to the CWH and work/volunteer there on a regular basis.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 2, 2011)

I appreciate and have seen your pics and understand a 200km return drive is tough , finding available time, the boring prarie drive , but some of our members can throw rocks at their local museums and we don't even get a peek


----------



## imalko (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, I live some 30km away from Belgrade airport where Aviation Museum is located and would be happy to volunteer, but believe it or not our museum does not recognize the category of volunteers, although obviously desperately in need of help because last year they could not even mow the lawn around the museum due to lack of funds... Or so I heard.

I do visit the Museum from time to time though and would love to work there on permanent basis. I've posted a dedicated thread with photos I took during one of my visits there.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/yugoslav-aeronautical-museum-belgrade-serbia-17442.html


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm hoping to volunteer during the summer at Reading Airport in Pennsylvania.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 8, 2011)

imalko said:


> Well, I live some 30km away from Belgrade airport where Aviation Museum is located and would be happy to volunteer, but believe it or not our museum does not recognize the category of volunteers, although obviously desperately in need of help because last year they could not even mow the lawn around the museum due to lack of funds... Or so I heard.
> 
> I do visit the Museum from time to time though and would love to work there on permanent basis. I've posted a dedicated thread with photos I took during one of my visits there.
> 
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/yugoslav-aeronautical-museum-belgrade-serbia-17442.html


Saw you pics and enjoyed , it sucks some body at your museum won't let those that want to help help, talk to the curator maybe that might work. 
My point remains though that we have some guys modelling that I don`t believe have ever seen a real airplane though they are only a few clicks away


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 8, 2011)

I've started a few threads with pictures from Museums, new and old

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/labor-day-weekend-trip-air-zoo-26214.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/planes-presidents-air-force-museum-26608.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/spitfire-mk-i-stuka-chicagos-museum-science-industry-24059.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/victory-air-museum-mundelein-il-1974-a-24951.html


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 13, 2011)

I've posted a few pictures from Planes of Fame Air Musuem and March Field Air Museum.
March Field Museum Pics-Riverside CA | Wheels's Photos


Wheels


----------

